# Looking for a rp partner who is into weight gain



## Chiki (Apr 2, 2017)

Looking for a role play partner who is into weight gain


----------



## BartBojarski (Apr 2, 2017)

Can you tell more details?


----------



## Chiki (Apr 2, 2017)

BartBojarski said:


> Can you tell more details?


Well it would be me feeding the person a cake that is so addicting that its all they think about and they always want more no matter how much they have already eaten


----------



## BartBojarski (Apr 2, 2017)

Chiki said:


> Well it would be me feeding the person a cake that is so addicting that its all they think about and they always want more no matter how much they have already eaten


Nice! Do you have Skype, Telegram or Discord?


----------



## Chiki (Apr 2, 2017)

I have a Skype I think and I have a kik


----------



## BartBojarski (Apr 2, 2017)

Chiki said:


> I have a Skype I think and I have a kik


Tell me your Skype then ^^


----------



## Chiki (Apr 2, 2017)

BartBojarski said:


> Tell me your Skype then ^^


Chanel Unander


----------



## burpgut (Sep 9, 2017)

Can we rp on here?


----------



## Vorelover467 (Sep 16, 2017)

Chiki said:


> Looking for a role play partner who is into weight gain


I'm willing to rp with you, if you don't mind vore.


----------

